# versenden von xml-commands



## copper (5. Okt 2005)

Hallo ich hatte mein Problem in dem Unterforum zu JSEE schon angesprochen leider bin ich immernoch net weiter deshalb versuche ich es nochmal hier. Ich hoffe es ist nischts zu spezielles. kann ich mir aber eigentlich net vorstellen.
Ich möchte XML-Commands an eine Software versenden:
XML Datei könnte so aussehen.


```
<wurzel>
	<komando type=”update”>
		<url>http://localhost:8080/pages/seite.xml</url>
		<seite id=”103”/>
	</Komando>
<wurzel>
```

Habe mich nun in Apache XML-RPC eingelesen und Apache HTTPClient. 

Bei XML-RPC muss man ja immer eine Methode angeben die serverseitig ausgeführt wird, diese habe ich nicht zur verfügung. Gibts es noch andere APIs für RPC die serverseitig keine Methoden verlangen?? Sonsten müsste ich den Entwickler der Software nochmal kontaktieren. Diese Schreiben in Ihrer Beschreibung nur: Die Software horcht an der und der ip an dem und dem Port. Das Programm kann über HTTP Post xml-komandos in dieser Form(siehe oben) empfangen. 

Bei dem HTTPClient hab ich folgendes Prob: (siehe)

www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=22959

Thx für die Antworten


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Okt 2005)

1) wie soll serverseitiges RPC ohne Methoden aussehen? Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach "RPC"??

2) http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=java+almanac+http+post&btnG=Suche&meta=

3) wie genau soll denn das xml übergeben werden: direkt im POST body? ohne variablennamen - also nicht HTTP konform? oder mit einem Variablennamen als obs von einem Formular kommen würde??

4) was würde denn "die Software" zurückliefern wenn du der so ein XML-Fragemet schickst??


----------



## copper (6. Okt 2005)

Wie das aussehen soll weis ich nicht. Ich habe mir unter RPC folgendes vorgestellt:
Man versendet Steuerbefehle zwischen 2 programmen z-B. als xml also dann xml RPC.

zu 3. dazu kann ich dir nichts sagen. Dann muss ich wohl doch naochmal den Entwickler kontaktieren.
zu 4. die software würde eine xml Nachricht zurück senden in der Form:

<wurzel>
  <repsonse type=”deleteall” state=”OK”>
    <comment>Directory successful deleted.</comment>
  </response>
</wurzel>


----------

